# Novoflex T-Noflexar 400mm f5.6



## Davimack (Jan 10, 2013)

Just bought one of these in Germany, but...don't read German, and the seller was not a helpful man.......So trying to find out as much as possible. Believe it to be a a Pigriff D, but could be C? What is the difference? No adapters of any kind. 
Does any one have any manuals, details etc. that I could download, or maybe someone could email pdf's. 
Have an Olympus OM-D EM5 so looking for a micro 4/3 adapter, maybe a 2x teleconverter.
Any info or help would be great 
Email davimack@shaw.ca
Thanks! 
Posted at 6:18PM, 10 January 2013 PST (permalink | reply | edit)


----------

